# My UZI finaly came in Whoo Hoo!!



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Not the one I wanted per say but as close as I'm gonna get most likley. This thing has a DNA collector on one end of it.*


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

a pen with a dna collector? what is that?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, it is a PPP, a Personal Protection Pen ... I like it.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

The new mini me uzi, I like it how many rounds will it hold?:thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*It is a PPP pen. I got it for my wife. The only thing I don't like about it is there is no cover for the actual pen side so you can't put it in your pocket.*


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah I knew it was a pen, just have'n some fun. Have you tried to make one out of that plastic tool dip in a can you can buy from Lowes?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

ruger1 said:


> yeah I knew it was a pen, just have'n some fun. Have you tried to make one out of that plastic tool dip in a can you can buy from Lowes?


*Are you talking about the black stuff in a can you dip tool handles in to make new handles? Kinda like we made candles back in the day by dipping rope in melted wax over and over till it was big enough?*


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Where did you get it, I think I have to have one?
It looks pretty cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

that too, they have another one that will more less make a mold that wont stick as much.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it like a 007 pen? Does it shot poison darts or blow up? Mabe a tracking device. :shifty:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

coolbluestreak said:


> Where did you get it, I think I have to have one?
> It looks pretty cool!:thumbsup:


*Amazom, but you can get them direct from UZI, they have a few types they call Tactical pens. I should have spent $5 more and got the one with a cap. I just assumed that the ink part would at least retract into the pen.*


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

$5 more, humm?
How much $$$$ are we talking here?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL , had me going for a min.

here is mine:thumbsup:


----------

